# McGyver Kayak Repair



## liljoe

I was float fishing the James River yesterday when i began taking on water. Rolled my 15yr old Swifty to find a crack under the seat weld. Borrowed a lighter and melted my nylon rope into the crack - made it home dry ! Will follow up with silcone rubber sealant...


----------



## rwh

Good thinking. If the melted rope/ silicone repair fails later, consider using a soldering iron type plastic welding kit from Harbor Freight to fix it. I tried it on a paddle boat with a cracked hull and it did really well. Also fixed my wife's impossible to find in stores hair brush and a couple car parts.


----------



## notso

I found ployethlene "welding rods" at an on line autobody supply store for about $5.
I CAREFULLY use a butane torch as a heat source. Works like a champ.


----------



## narfpoit

Ocean Kayak used to provide patch kits that consisted of a matching color filler rod with cut out section from hatch installs. It may be worth looking into something like that. I have used it for two different used kayaks that needed holes left from previous owners filled.


----------



## bbcroaker

Good McGyverin there "liljoe"
I've tried the reg JB Weld on a small crack on a Heritage Profisherman several years ago and it worked.
http://fishyaker.com/jb-waterweld-for-quick-kayak-repairs/


----------



## liljoe

Silicone failed...made it halfway thru the last trip and the silicone seal detached. Will try the JB Weld next-thanks bbcroaker for the clue. Fish of the day was a 14'' smallmouth, caught a few chubs and redeyes.


----------



## js1172

some body shops have a small unit that welds plastic, had a couple things fixed by our local shop
js


----------



## Rolo

You might want to look at west systems G/flex epoxy or welding the crack. I've not used the epoxy but the adds are great. Welding is not hard. Plenty of info out there on youtube etc. If you do weld the crack you might need to use some wire mesh to reinforce the repair. Sounds like it might be in an area that is prone to flex. Just take your time and do it right. I have welded mine as well as other's kayaks before and the repairs have held up great.
Good luck.
Rolo


----------



## rwh

I used this video as a guide to plastic weld my paddle boat. It worked well and is permanent:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4PNFUylj58

You just have to make sure you have plastic rod or piece of plastic laying around in the garage that is the same material as the kayak. Look at the bottom of plastic containers at the recycle code. It will say what type of plastic it is. You may also be able to trim some material off the kayak from an inconspicuous spot to use as a welding rod. The welder from Harbor Freight costs about $20.00: http://www.harborfreight.com/welding/plastic-welders/80-watt-iron-plastic-welding-kit-60662.html. They also have a variety pack of welding rods that has ABS, PVC & PE rods for just a few bucks.


----------



## liljoe

JB Weld FAILED ! Began taking on water again,reached down to patch-came off in my hand. Plastic weld is next...crack is getting bigger too.


----------



## rwh

Drill small holes, just wider than the crack at each end of the crack to stop it from getting bigger


----------



## narfpoit

The first thing you need to understand is that nothing will permanently adhere to a polyethylene kayak. The only permanent repair is to use a plastic welder with the correct plastic filler rod. It is not hard but you do need the correct tools for the job. There are two options for plastic welding. Either the hot air type or the hot iron type. I have only used the hot air type and with a little practice have made several repairs on two kayaks and a bait tank and have had no leaks or failures in over 8 years. The hot iron type should work equally well but is a little slower. Here is a nice kit that comes with a welder and filler rod. http://www.austinkayak.com/products...d-Stock.html?gclid=CJiSzYzMkr8CFbRj7AodfiMA5A


----------



## liljoe

Should be good to go now,followed suggestions posted above. Drilled out two holes to stop crack,gouged out hull crack,cut a donor patch from seat support,used a 250watt heatgun to melt patch and a hot ss rod to smooth and taper repair-and it even matches ! thanks for the help , liljoe da fish ho


----------



## narfpoit

Cool. I always save any material I cut out of my kayaks for later patch work. Ocean Kayak used to sell a kit that was basically a hatch cut out and about 4 feet of 1/4" rod for cheap but I don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## wannabeangler

I had a similiar problem on my Ride. I went to Harbor Freight and bought a flat iron. I went by A.R.C. and got some scrap plastic from Vic, the manager. I used the flat iron and melted the hole and added a bunch of extra plastic around the hole/crack. That was 2 years ago! Still floating!


----------



## liljoe

FIXED ! Made it through 5 hours of bumpin and grindin down the Blackwater Rvr yesterday ...fishin was slo-o-ow, 3 smallies and a brim,gave up and started beer drinkin


----------



## rwh

Good deal. If you are like me, you'll probably be fixing all kinds of broken plastic stuff around the house.


----------



## liljoe

McGyver Repair Revisited- after a few more trips of 'bumping and grinding' thru shallow waters , i began to take on water. Patch pulling away from hull-probably because i didnt get it hot enough. Since i couldn't even scrape the original "McGyver" patch off - i got a torch and the rope out again and drizzled melted nylon rope over the entire patch area. It dripped like hot wax into every crevice - hopefully sealing the patch to the hull. Tomorrow we hit the headwaters of the JAMES Rvr !


----------



## davidkeller

bbcroaker said:


> Good McGyverin there "liljoe"
> I've tried the reg JB Weld on a small crack on a Heritage Profisherman several years ago and it worked.
> https://www.layzrepair.co.uk/inflatable-kayak-repair-service/


The link provided is not accessible anymore! do you know any better source that works in this era? I have to repair my kayak so badly. I screwed up and straped my kayak down too tight and slightly dented the bottom. took it out today and couldnt really tell a difference in how it handled but still want to pop it back out. cant reach it from the inside. first thought is a plunger or an automotive dent puller. also going to try it when I get a chance.


----------

